# Progesterone 2.2 but all symptoms of ovulation.!!! Why ?



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

progesterone 2.2. but all symptoms of ovulation!!! Why? I took clomid 50 for days 2-6. just got results for day 22 they were very low. I have taken clomid 2 before and got pregnant both times first go,( lost both)  both times i had high progesterone levels day 21, 102 first time and 72.2 the second. I have written all my symptoms down in a diary both times so i know that this time I have all the same symptoms, aching legs, extreeme exaustion mood swings etc, EXCEPT this time they didnt seem quite as bad untill today which is day 24. Also  I did have a tummy upset while taking the clomid and was using the toilet often. Surely all these symptoms ( plus today i have indigestion and am a little constipated both of which i had the other 2 times) suggest I have ovulated but maybe a bit late??

Can clomid make you have these symptoms even if you have not ovulated , I didnt think so?

I was so convinced I would be BFP by sunday.

My cycle last time was 37 days, and that was my first cycle after my last misscarriage which resulted in d/c. Do you think i could have ovulated a bit late on clomid , can that happen.  does clomid always make you ovulate day 14. hoe quick do p levels rise is 2.2 lost cause, i have booked another blood test for friday which is day 26 but cant get results untill monday, could progesterone risen from 2.2 to 30 plus from day 22 to day 26 do you think ?


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi snowangel I can only share with you my experience on progesterone results with clomid. I always ovulate around day 18-20 and have a 34 day cycle so I'd imagine that as you have a 37 day cycle you have just ovulated a lot later than you thought. The first month my results were 17 and the doc said they were on their way up so he thought i ovulated late. The second month they were 121 at day 21 and I was pregnant that cycle but sadly mc at 11 weeks. I'm on my 8th cycle now and have had bloods done again but twice; once on day 21 and again day 28 to check ov did happen.

I hope you get a higher result on your day 26 test and you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm assuming your level of 2.2 was measured in nmol/l as your previous progesterone results indicated you ovulated. When comparing any hormone levels you need to consider the unit measurement used as otherwise takes out of context. 30 nmol/l is approx 10 ng/ml (levels of these or over indicate ovulation).

Having progesterone tested on cd21 assumes ovulation on cd14. Progesterone peaks at 7dpo which is ideally when it should be tested.

It's a complete myth that everyone ovulates on cd14, or that everyone has a luteal phase (from ovulation to period) of 14 days. Some women will ovulate later than cd14 (a few may ovulate earlier) and a luteal phase can be anywhere between 10-17/18 days long and still be classed as normal. Some women will have the standard 28 day cycle, others will be shorter, others longer and sometimes it can just be completely erratic/irregular....we're all different !

The symptoms you describe can be side effects of clomid.....unfortunately this is why it's difficult to use side effects and symptoms alone to determine ovulation, pregnancy or your period due as they're all pretty much the same. Clomid will cause all sorts of symptoms whether you've ovulated or not....and then if/when you do ovulate it will often exacerbate those symptoms more.

I can understand your frustration that the 2 previous times you've taken clomid that you've conceived but sadly this doesn't always mean you will every time  (although fingers crossed!) Since you've had 2 fairly recent miscarriages it could just be that your body and cycles are a little mucked up....or it could just be one of those months....it's not uncommon for some women to have a "blip" month with no ovulation.

Alternatively it could be that you've ovulated far later in your cycle so need to be tested accordingly....so if you're being tested again on cd26 then hopefully you'll see a rise in progesterone levels which should indicate something has happened, just later than you anticipated.

I would wait to see what happens after your next blood test.

I know it's easier said than done but try not to read anything into or over analyse symptoms because clomid really can cause all manner of wierd and wonderful side effects, as can all the hormones we release throughout our cycles. There's a "pinned" post towards top of this clomid board with information on clomid side effects which can include everything you've mentioned...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

hey im on cd31 of 2nd round of clomid. On 1st cycle of clomid i had all the symptons u described pus severe pain so i was positive i had ovulated, infact was postive that i had ovulated early but nope levels were 3.2 on cd17(if i mind right) but cd 20 bloods were 14. something so if i did ovulate then it was later. 

This cycle i got bloods cd19 and was 2.2 so no ovulation. I was meant 2 get bloods cd21 and cd28 this cycle but dure 2 bank holidays it was cd19 and cd29 but unfortunatly counldnt make cd29 bloods so had them 2day(last cycle was 37 days). I had twinges n pains last mon and tues so hopin possible ovulation but not gettin hopes up.

Unfortuantly clomid is such a pain in the backside but its also a fab drug as u know. Unfortunatly it has so many side effects n can give false hope. I know its hard but dont get 2 down hearted with ur reults. 1st cycle of clomid is usually bout kick startin ur system, so ur pains/symptons could just b the clomid kick startin ur body.

Heres 2 u gettin a bfp soon xxx


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

HI all,
Just thought I would add that before I started clomid I had a day 21 progesterone test which read 10.  and My first month of clomid my day 21 blood test came back at 83.  So thats a huge increase, and Im assuming the clomid is doing something.  I felt pretty rough on the clomid and had terrible mood swings and felt exhausted. But whether ive ovulated or not I do not know because I never got a positive on the Ov Pee sticks... Its so confusing.


----------

